# engagez-vous



## sarusaru

Ciao, mi chiedevo se potevo inserire questo post.
Perche' non sono sicura se le parole in questioni sono francesi.

Se e' cosi', qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare che significato portano??

Grazie!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sarusaru,
Sí, è del francese. Si possono usare in più circostanze, dacci un altro po' di contesto, prego.
Edit: Scusami, ho sonno; a domani, se nessuno ti risponde prima...


----------



## sarusaru

Ciao, matoupaschat.

Si trova nel testo della canzone di Franco Battiato:* to Up Patriots To Arms.*Lo riporto qui:

<xxx>

Up patriots to arms, *Engagez-Vous*
la musica contemporanea, mi butta giù.

<xxx>

A me piace molto Battiato,ma la sua poesia e' complessissima.

*Grazie dell'edit, mi e' sfuggita proprio l'idea di copyright...


----------



## Necsus

sarusaru said:


> Se è così, qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare qual è il loro significato?





matoupaschat said:


> Sí, è del francese.


In questo caso, dopo "Su, patrioti, alle armi!", direi che significa "Arruolatevi!"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Necsus .
Ero stanco morto, tipo 2 + 2 = 5 ...


----------



## Piero.G

_Engagez-vous_: impegnatevi, interessatevi attivamente nell'argomento.

Di solito è un appello che si lancia per qualche tema civile, sociale, politico.


Engagez-vous, il libro di Hessel http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/livre/engagez-vous-un-nouveau-hessel-pour-le-10-mars_967474.html


----------



## sarusaru

Grazie a tutti voi!!
Ascoltando Battiato ora mi tocca a studiare anche il francese!


----------

